# محتاجه صلاتكم



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (27 مارس 2010)

*سلام ونعمه المسيح 
يا اخواتى

انا محتاجه لصلاتكم ليا انا وجوزى
نفسنا ربنا يكرمنا بنونو 
يملا الدنيا عالينا
ويفرحنا

انا نفسى بس ربنا يكرمنا عشان افرح جوزى
كل ماشوف لهفته على الاطفال
لما يشوف طفل فى حضن امه
او طفل بيلعب
نفسيتى بتتعب اوى اوى
والناس مش بتسيبنا فى حالنا
حتى لو الكلام مش مقصود 
بس الاحساس بيه بيبقى صعب اوى
احنا متجوزين بقالنا سنه 
محتاجه لصلاتكم اوى
صلو من اجل ربنا يكرمنا

*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (27 مارس 2010)

هاتجيبى ولد وتسميه مينا
وبنت وتسميها فيرينا

اوك ؟
والبابا كيرلس معاكى ...


----------



## Critic (27 مارس 2010)

*سنة بس *
*انتى كدة لسة على البر و ماستنتوش و لا اى حاجة*
*ربنا يبارك و يديكى عياااااااااال كتيييييييييير*
*هو بس عايزك تصليله و تحسى انك محتجاله لكن هيريح قلبك قريب*
*سلام المسيح معاكى*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 مارس 2010)

يا سيدي يسوع المسيح

بنتك نفسها تكون ام 

مشيئتك يا سيدي تكون

ريح قلب بنتك التعبان لانها مشتاقه تكون ام

و دي مشاعر صعبه اوي يا ملكنا و الهنا

باسمك بصلي

امين


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (27 مارس 2010)

علي فكره اختي سنه قليل 

لانه ماما قعدت تمن سنين و جابتني عادي ساعات بتتاخر الحكايه

المهم الي جانب صلواتنا انه الرب يكرمك و يفرح قلبك افحصي انتي و لو قدرتي تقنعي جوز كمان يا ريت

عشان تتطمني كمان

و ربنا يقدم لك الخير و احلي ولاد

سلام و نعمه


----------



## حبة خردل (27 مارس 2010)

*سلام المســ&#134;ـيح

عزيزتي اكيد ربنا وحشتيه فحب يخليكي تكلميه

بس كـــــده.....

ربنا يعطيك نسل صالح يُمجد اسم ابيه الذي في السموات
*​


----------



## ميرنا (27 مارس 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> هاتجيبى ولد وتسميه مينا
> وبنت وتسميها فيرينا
> 
> اوك ؟
> والبابا كيرلس معاكى ...


 
يخربيت الحوارت هتقلب بنبى خلاص يا مولكا طاب اتنبئلى اشمعنى 

ربنا معاكى ويفرح قلبك بطفل يملا دنيتكو البنون ميراث من عند الرب


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (27 مارس 2010)

molka molkan قال:


> هاتجيبى ولد وتسميه مينا
> وبنت وتسميها فيرينا
> 
> اوك ؟
> والبابا كيرلس معاكى ...




ياااااااااااااااااااارب :94:


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (27 مارس 2010)

critic قال:


> *سنة بس *
> *انتى كدة لسة على البر و ماستنتوش و لا اى حاجة*
> *ربنا يبارك و يديكى عياااااااااال كتيييييييييير*
> *هو بس عايزك تصليله و تحسى انك محتجاله لكن هيريح قلبك قريب*
> *سلام المسيح معاكى*




ياريت الناس كلها تعرف ان احنا لسه بقالنا سنه بس
لكن كلامهم جارح اوى مش بيحسو بمشاعر الناس 
مش بيحسو ان ممكن اى كلمه حتى لو كانت بسيطه هتئثر فينا


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (27 مارس 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> يا سيدي يسوع المسيح
> 
> بنتك نفسها تكون ام
> 
> ...





+gospel of truth+ قال:


> علي فكره اختي سنه قليل
> 
> لانه ماما قعدت تمن سنين و جابتني عادي ساعات بتتاخر الحكايه
> 
> ...


ميرسى ياقمر وربنا يخليكى لمامتك


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (27 مارس 2010)

حبة خردل قال:


> *سلام المســ†ـيح
> 
> عزيزتي اكيد ربنا وحشتيه فحب يخليكي تكلميه
> 
> ...



ميرسى


----------



## ABOTARBO (27 مارس 2010)

*الرب يفرح قلوبكم
و يعطيكم سؤل قلوبكم
سلام ونعمه لكم
*​


----------



## tinaton (28 مارس 2010)

*صدقينى  انت   باذن المسيح قريب جدا ربنا هيعبعتلك اولاد بس انا بقول يارب يكونوا تؤام  باذن ربنا علشان يبقى بالمرة بس ممكن اقولك على حاجة اطلبى تماف ايرينى  وابو سفين  وكمان كل القديسين والشهداء  وفى طفلة جميلة جدااا سريعة الاستجابة ياريت بجد تحسى بيها وتكلميها  دى جميلة اووووووووووى *
*اسمها الشهيدة امونة هى مامتها الشهيدة القديسة رفقة واولاده الخمسة بس الشهيدة امونة دى البنت الوحيدةلشهيدة رفقة والباقى  ولاد  الاربعه اولاد وهى الخمسة والبنت الوحيدة بس صدقينى اتخيلى اللى انتى بتكلميها  هتستجيب ليكى باذن المسيح  انا على فكرة انا انسة مش متجوزة بس ده احساسى ليها انا بحب اووى الشهيدة امونة وياريت تشترى كتاب عن القديسة رفقة  وتشوفى قصتها هى واولادها الخمسة  او تشوفى ليها فليم *
*والشهيدة امونة  هى الطفلة الصغيرة ليهم *
*وشفاعة وبركة العدرا والقديسين والشهداء والشهيدة امونة تكون معاكى ومعانا كلنا يار ب امين*​


----------



## بحبــــــــــك يا يسوع (28 مارس 2010)

حاضر هشترى قصه ليها ويااااااااااااارب تستجيب منى


----------



## ميرنا (28 مارس 2010)

مشتاقه اكون ام قال:


> ياريت الناس كلها تعرف ان احنا لسه بقالنا سنه بس
> لكن كلامهم جارح اوى مش بيحسو بمشاعر الناس
> مش بيحسو ان ممكن اى كلمه حتى لو كانت بسيطه هتئثر فينا


 بصى الناس يعلم ربنا مبتسيب حد فى حالها ولازم يخنقو عليهم ويضيقو هما كدا فاضين مش وراهم غير يجيبو فى سيرة باقى الناس


----------



## النهيسى (2 أبريل 2010)

*

ربنا يتدخل فى حياتك ويقف بجانبك

فهو حنون على اولاده

​*


----------



## kalimooo (5 أبريل 2010)

*الرب يسوع يمد يده

ويساندك

سلام المسيح معك*


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يكون معاكى ​


----------



## amira ramy (21 أبريل 2010)

اتشفعى بالملاك ميخائيل والعدراء واندرى ندر للملاك وروحى زورى كنيسة على اسمه فى بلد اسمها سبرباى تبع محافظة الغربية بلد جنب طنطا انا اتاخرت شويه على ما جبت ولاد وتشفعت بالعدراء وزرت الكنيسة دى اللى على اسم الملاك وربنا عطانى فعلا ده غير معجزات كتير بتحصل لى لما باطلب الملاك والعدراء واروح ازور الكنيسة دى ربنا يعطيكى ويفرح قلبك وثمرة البطن عطية من الرب ربنا يديكى ولاد كتير انشاء الله


----------



## طحبوش (21 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يكون معاكم و يقويكم و اكيد ربنا مش بينسى حد


----------

